# xbox 360 on hook up 16.5amp



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking the xbox 360 away on my upcoming holiday.
Now i realise that i can only use it whilst on hook-up, but i don't want to overload or blow up the campsite!

I will have a 12v lcd tv, the xbox 360, and my electrolux fridge on 12v

The back of the xbox says 16.5 amp

Will this work okay, or is it too high.
Also if i have to charge up my laptop will this push it over the edge?

I have searched for the xbox on here, but had no luck on the returns.

I must admit here that i'm rubbish at maths, so if anybody has any formulations for me to work out, please try to express it as if teaching a child!

Please feel free to move if in the wrong forum


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I somehow doubt if an xbox would draw 3.8 Kw. 

I suppose you could use one like that instead of a BBQ. :wink: 

SD


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, i'm obviously being a bit thick, but what has 3.8 kw got to do with it?

It says 12v---16.5a,v5----1a

That's what's written on the back of it!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

An Xbox 360 draws about 200W when playing a game.

So if it is being powered by 12V then it is about 16.6A

These figures from an independent test.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*XBOX*

Plenty of room for more Xbox's

It will draw around 1 amp or less (.83333333) @ 220-240Volts

Using 12v Adapter it will be around 16.5 amps

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> Sorry, i'm obviously being a bit thick, but what has 3.8 kw got to do with it?
> 
> It says 12v---16.5a,v5----1a
> 
> That's what's written on the back of it!


Look at your title 16.5A on hookup that implies 230V so hence the 3.8kW from a poster

Me I always assume very little


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, i still don't understand what the replies are trying to point out. 

I am intending on plugging the 12v tv into a 12v socket, and the xbox 360 into the regular house type 3 pin socket on the van wall. 

i will also have the fridge running on they hook -up and the orange hook up running from the site to the vans hook-up flap. 

I just want to make sure i won't trip the sites fuse by running my xbox 360 

What was wrong with the wording of my question, i will be on hook-up and the xbox 360 says on the back of it 16.5a 


I'm more confused now by the replies i've received, however well meaning


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

riverboat2001 said:


> I'm sorry, i still don't understand what the replies are trying to point out.
> 
> I am intending on plugging the 12v tv into a 12v socket, and the xbox 360 into the regular house type 3 pin socket on the van wall.
> 
> ...


Hello,

If you are plugging your x box into a normal mains domestic socket, then it will draw around just 1 amp.

Even if your hook-up (orange lead running to mains on campsite) is only a 4 amp (the lowest I know of) rating, then all should be okay.

If in doubt ask any more questions.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Riverboat
The figures you have quoted off the XBox are the DC outputs from the power supply:
12V 16.5A = (12x16.5) watts = 198 watts
5V 1A = (5x1) watts = 5 watts
add them together = 203 watts.
the power supply is probably about 75% efficiency, so the mains input power will be a bit higher than 203 watts, around 203x10/7.5 = 271 watts.
At 230V AC, the input current will be 271 watts / 230V = 1.2A.

The fridge takes about 125 watts, which is about 0.5 amps.

Together they will take 1.7A from the hook-up. The TV will add no more than 0.5A to this, making it 2.2A total.

You will still be able to put your electric heating on if you wish!

Hope this clarifies it 

Kees


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Kees said:


> You will still be able to put your electric heating on if you wish!
> 
> Hope this clarifies it
> 
> Kees


Not wanting to confuse you but if it is anything over 1kW electric heating and the hook-up is rated at 4amps then you will be pushing it.

Pop a blanket on if you get cool, but not electric.

Is your worry that you may crash the xbox half way through a game by blowing the circuit?

Trev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> I'm sorry, i still don't understand what the replies are trying to point out.
> 
> I am intending on plugging the 12v tv into a 12v socket, and the xbox 360 into the regular house type 3 pin socket on the van wall.
> 
> ...


Riverboat2001

The current on your power supply is quoted at that voltage, ie 12V at different voltages you get different amperages the Wattage stays the same. This FAQ may help

>Amperages by SallyTrafic<


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: XBOX*



teemyob said:


> Plenty of room for more Xbox's
> 
> It will draw around 1 amp or less (.83333333) @ 220-240Volts
> 
> ...


You can see how that is confusing for an idiot....
1amp for one type of supply and 16.5amp for another type!

I was concerned that i would blow the campsite fuse and get in trouble, especially having read that the campsite supply would be about 10amp, so you can see, having read 16.5amp on the back of the 360 had me totally confused.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: XBOX Confused*



riverboat2001 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of room for more Xbox's
> ...


Hey I get confused too!

No matter how much I study the Ohms Table I still have to use an online calculator.

It will draw say 1 amp in 240v mode
around 16.5 amps in 12v mode.

If you have 10Amps EHU (hook-up) then you will be fine with no worries regardless of wether you use it with a mains socket or a 12v one.

Trev


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It might be easier for the OP to understand if explained simply.

So, to the OP. Make the difference in your mind between 12volt DC, the power from your batteries and 230volt AC, mains.

Then calculate your power comsumption as follows, Watts=volts x amps, Alan.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: XBOX Confused*



teemyob said:


> riverboat2001 said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Just read the info from the official Microsoft AC Adaptor....

Input AC 200v-240v~2.5A,47-63Hz
Output DC 175W 12v---14.2A 5Vsb---1A

also just out of interest, i think the early 360's ran at 200Watts, and the later ones are 175 Watts

It also says 175watts


----------

